

Ask HN: Anyone hack on a home automation/security setup? - ericb

I'm wondering if anyone has wired their home? I need to replace our thermostat, and I was looking at wireless thermostats, which got me thinking about how I'd like to do something with temperature sensors, maybe a security setup with an at-a-glance to see if all windows are closed/doors locked on a web interface. I'm wondering if anyone has done something like this and can recommend sensors, kits, etc?
======
aquark
Be careful of the rabbit hole - once you go down there is no knowing where to
stop (and no end of what it can cost!)

Seriously though, it is a fun if somewhat pricey hobby to get into. There is
an active community at cocoontech.com and a number of hardware and/or software
platforms you can choose from.

I have a setup deployed using CQC (CharmedQuark.com) as the software backbone
which is very extensible and robust, though the marketing material isn't
great. The online community there is small but vibrant (and some would say
zealous).

If you have a significant other in the home then a key factor quickly becomes
the reliability of any system that you wire into normal use. They won't be
impressed if the bathroom lights don't work in the middle of the night ...

I'd recommend looking at Z-wave thermostats and the various 1-wire temperature
probes. I've used the kits from <http://www.midondesign.com> successfully for
these.

~~~
byoung2
_a key factor quickly becomes the reliability of any system that you wire into
normal use_

I had a friend in high school whose dad had set up an elaborate home
automation system with simple 2-3 word voice controls for things like "turn on
AC" or "turn on sprinklers". Anyway, this system was flawless until my
friend's pet parrot Larry learned a few of these commands. One of the funnier
situations was when the bird turned on the sprinklers during a dinner party!

------
byoung2
Smarthome (<http://bit.ly/aetInd>) has good starter kits for home automation.

------
robwgibbons
I think an arduino + dedicated server would make for a pretty expandable
platform.

